# Official Online Tournament Targets- please pin!



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been looking for the pdf file of the official target and can't find it. I have followed a few links on the site, but they are broken. Could someone please repost the link to the files? I think MJ is the usual organizer? I might suggest that the rules and files be posted and pinned in the competitions forum. That would help this noob!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not in charge this time, man








I am doing my best to help behind the scenes, though and good things are in store.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

These ones?

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/41-slingshotforumcom-online-tournament-target-us-letter/

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/42-slingshotforumcom-online-tournament-target-a4/


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup, that's it. For some reason, I cannot access these when on the mobile version. Thanks much!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, don't worry slingshot lovers!

We have something in the works to satisfy the competitive at heart..

LGD


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm dancing! Can not wait!


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

What are the distances for these targets? My husband Steve would like to know....5,10,20 meters? or does it vary from competition to competition?

thanks

Sara


----------

